# Sakura, Mei Terumi, Tsunade and Ino vs Smash Metal Mario



## Orochibuto (Jun 9, 2012)

Can they bring him down together, or he is simply too hard for them 



Restrictions: No items.
Location: Konoha Crater
State of mind: Bloodlusted


----------



## Monna (Jun 9, 2012)

Metal Mario rapes. Team Naruto's only chance is Mei's lava, otherwise I can't see them damaging him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 9, 2012)

Well wasnt Sakura punching metal in Sasori's battle? Perhaps Sakura's and Tsunade's punches could help.


----------



## Monna (Jun 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Well wasnt Sakura punching metal in Sasori's battle? Perhaps Sakura's and Tsunade's punches could help.


Sakura punched the shit out of that block but even then she failed to dent or crack it. As far as I can tell Sakura and Tsunade are useless in this fight.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 9, 2012)

Remember smash characters can only lose due ring out, being able to punch metal away rather than cracking it may actually prove useful in this scenario.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, how heavy is he? If he's not too heavy all of the females could just gang him together and toss him off.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 10, 2012)

acid > metal

Mei solos


----------



## Markness (Jun 10, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> acid > metal
> 
> Mei solos



Don't you mean Tsunade by acid? 

Anyways, Byakugo and Katsuya summoning or nothing here.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Well, how heavy is he? If he's not too heavy all of the females could just gang him together and toss him off.



They're in Konoha crater. 

Anyway, is this a composite of Smash and Mario 64? Because Mario 64 Metal Mario can survive in lava and has access to the vanish and wing cap.

If it's just smash then he just sits on his ass while the other two break their hands on his nose.  He then proceeds to punch their heads off.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2012)

Its Smash Metal Mario.

Do note its Konoha Crater, which mean the only way to defeat him is to punch him or take him out of the crater without him being able to return.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Its Smash Metal Mario.
> 
> Do note its Konoha Crater, which mean the only way to defeat him is to punch him or take him out of the crater without him being able to return.



Not: He's a persistent mother fucker in the first game so he wont go down easily. 

Oh and also can we use gameplay? 

If so then Metal Mario will literally laugh off everything they do since he can tank the Dragoon.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

Metal Mario stomps.

The fact that there is even a single person here who would vote for the last two or three options, makes me lose faith in the OBD.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes we can use gameplay, since its all Smash MM has, its a composite version of the 3 Smash Games Metal Mario.

As for the answer above, no one has voted for the last 2 options, yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Tanking punches that can reach speeds of hundred thousands MPH and said punches can create sonic booms. 

And he can return said attacks at that power. 

Tanking Dragoon which ripped through an island sized super weapon. 

Reacting to Pikachu's down special. 

He should technically be as fast as Mario when running. 

Mario danced through machine gun fire during the story.


----------



## Rax (Jun 10, 2012)

Could they have Ino get into his body and sacrifice her so she actually can be of use for once?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Red Hero said:


> Could they have Ino get into his body and sacrifice her so she actually can be of use for once?



Metal Mario is living metal and is a separate character from Mario.

That jutsu is useless 

Oh and let Metal Mario receive back up from Coily (The snake from Q*bert)

Snake busted a town sized dimension with a black hole.


----------



## Rax (Jun 10, 2012)

I dunno.

Sakura will show everyone her secret technique...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Red Hero said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Sakura will show everyone her secret technique...



Which wont mean shit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2012)

Showing her boobs? Wait, she has none.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Showing her boobs? Wait, she has none.



He wants in on this fight.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, its certainly a creative fight, I'll give you that.
My heart wants to say Metal Mario, but I honestly don't really know what to make of most Smash Bros. feats. Its mostly game mechanics.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Well, its certainly a creative fight, I'll give you that.
> My heart wants to say Metal Mario, but I honestly don't really know what to make of most Smash Bros. feats. Its mostly game mechanics.



Were using gameplay mechanics so Metal Mario wins.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

He'd probably win without them


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> He'd probably win without them



True.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

Off topic, anyone looking forward to the two upcoming Smash games?


----------



## Rax (Jun 10, 2012)

No.

She cuts her hair and then bites onto her target.

Giving her a shit aura that spreads at a planetary level.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Off topic, anyone looking forward to the two upcoming Smash games?



i am.

Confirmed characters Big Daddy.  oops wrong game. 

But seriously, can't wait for SSB 4.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

The new directions that their taking it in interest me greatly. I actually can't believe it took them this long to make a portable version.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> The new directions that their taking it in interest me greatly. I actually can't believe it took them this long to make a portable version.



Plus Sony is giving them competition now so they have a reason to make it better then the past three games.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

I honestly can't imagine how the Sony thing is going to work out, but its probably going to be interesting to play.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I honestly can't imagine how the Sony thing is going to work out, but its probably going to be interesting to play.



It's going to be fun.

Anyway Metal stomps.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2012)

Wasnt it said Brawl was the last smash? Would be glad if this isnt the case. Its been a long time since I owned a console.

Oh..... I remember these days, saving and saving from the day SSBB was announced on the trialer so I could buy the Wii exclusively because of that game, then when Wii came out my parents gave it as a gift to me so I could use all the savings into a gaming spree, I basically spent 2 or 3 years of savings in 3 days  and of course Smash was included.

Those days...... I miss them 

Then my gaming days in consoles ended in a robbery


----------



## Rax (Jun 10, 2012)

More Kirby character please in SSB4


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

Innocence is so easily taken from the innocent.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wasnt it said Brawl was the last smash? Would be glad if this isnt the case. Its been a long time since I owned a console.
> 
> Oh..... I remember these days, saving and saving from the day SSBB was announced on the trialer so I could buy the Wii exclusively because of that game, then when Wii came out my parents gave it as a gift to me so I could use all the savings into a gaming spree, I basically spent 2 or 3 years of savings in 3 days  and of course Smash was included.
> 
> ...



Damn

Also Reggie "My Body is Ready" confirmed that SSB4 would happen.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

Red Hero said:


> More Kirby character please in SSB4



the only character i can think of that would make a good playable character is galactic knight.

More DK characters please.
We could have Dixie, K Rool, Krusha, Chunky. Its practically begging for it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Next Kirby characters would be a real villain and the P2 character (Bandana Dee, Prince Fluff, and Gooey)


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 10, 2012)

But SSB4 is going to be made by Sony?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But SSB4 is going to be made by Sony?


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

Jesus... Fucking... Christ. 

I agree with Orochibuto though. What has the world come to?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pecola said:


> Jesus... Fucking... Christ.
> 
> I agree with Orochibuto though. What has the world come to?



Oh come on, the game is at least trying to be original while staying in the party brawler genre. 

Which is a good thing since it plays completely differently and i think it was a matter of time before Sony did something like this.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Oh come on, the game is at least trying to be original while staying in the party brawler genre.
> 
> Which is a good thing since it plays completely differently and i think it was a matter of time before Sony did something like this.



It's the other part that raises my shackles.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 10, 2012)

obvious answer is obvious


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> obvious answer is obvious



But of course Spiderman. 

Also, lol at the person who voted for them to beat MM.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 11, 2012)

Who voted the last option? Just curious.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Don't you mean Tsunade by acid?
> 
> Anyways, Byakugo and Katsuya summoning or nothing here.



both actually, Katsuyu's acid squirt > metal
and I was talking about Mei's Boil Release, it seems to act/appear as acid


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Who voted the last option? Just curious.



Only a narutard (no offense, if you like naruto, orochibuto).


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Who voted the last option? Just curious.



A very mad individual


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> both actually, Katsuyu's acid squirt > metal
> and I was talking about Mei's Boil Release, it seems to act/appear as acid



Even if the acid is used Metal Mario is too fast to be hit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]bdCgdEoJ8Jg[/YOUTUBE]



Shit just got real. :ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0ceOHO0h8E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30IcRSxJ-X0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 11, 2012)

That modded Mario from the last video could be a serious contender to solo Narutoverse, maybe?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> That modded Mario from the last video could be a serious contender to solo Narutoverse, maybe?



He's always intangible even when he attacks (and his attacks will still hit the target) and he can fly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 11, 2012)

Pecola said:


> Only a narutard (no offense, if you like naruto, orochibuto).



Dont worry, I was there in the original Naruto vs Living Tribunal debate in Mangafox against Wayofshinobi. It was my first forum and after the debate I was basically "ignored" by a lot of the forum guys at the Naruto section because "I was a Naruto hater" because I said LT would win


----------



## Solrac (Jun 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Dont worry, I was there in the original Naruto vs Living Tribunal debate in Mangafox against Wayofshinobi. It was my first forum and after the debate I was basically "ignored" by a lot of the forum guys at the Naruto section because "I was a Naruto hater" because I said LT would win



I am aware you're a fan of Naruto, but who doesn't like ripping on Naruto every now and then?


----------

